# Puppy Weight?



## Pippop (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi Guys, I picked up my first Cockapoo puppy on Saturday, and she's certainly a little bundle of mischief ❤ 
She's 9 weeks weeks old today and weighs 1.25kg...that's pretty small isn't it?She saw the vet today to start her vaccinations, and she said she needs to put some weight on, and that her low weight is probably down to being part of a big litter and probably being pushed out of the food... She's always hungry so I guess that's good! Anyone else have a small pup? How big did they grow?


----------



## Cherylbaker (Mar 30, 2020)

I don't know how tall my Cockapoo is cuz she just had a doctor's appointment and she weighed 6.2 pounds and she's 17 weeks old


----------



## Munky205 (Dec 1, 2019)

Gus was 2.9kg when he went for his 2nd jabs at 10 weeks and seemed small to us, guess he wasn't.
He's now 16 weeks old and is 6.5 kg but seems right when feeling for ribs and spine etc.


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

My puppy was tiny. He was just 1kg when I got him home. I just feed him whenever he was hungry until he gained a few kgs. This does make toilet training harder because there isn’t set feed times. I Andy did this for a short while then slowly reduced feeds to 3 feeds a day. Louie is quite tall I think for a cockerpoo, 16/17 inches and weights 13.8 kgs now. He is 13 months now. Hope this helps.


----------

